# Server sendet im Intervall IOException



## hugo (27. Jan 2005)

Hi @all,

ich habe ein roblem mit einem Server auf einem GPRS-Handy, ich setze einen Server-Socket auf und warte auf eine ankommende Verbindung mit serversocket.accept() bzw. dem Äquivalent fürs Handy. Diese Methode schmeißt in einem regelmäßigen eine IOException. Nun kann ich den Server, gleich wieder starten, aber ich finde das sehr unsauber. Weiterhin bin ich dann auch auf dem Port anscheinend nicht mehr erreichbar. Kennt ihr vielleicht Gründe für solch ein Verhalten?


----------



## Icewind (27. Jan 2005)

naja kann sein das ein timeout gesetzt ist dann wirft der server nämlich immer eine IOException glaub ich...


----------



## hugo (27. Jan 2005)

Danke für den Tipp jetzt funktioniert es!

hugo


----------

